# May 30 fishing report piney point



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

Got there around 7am fished until 3pm. It was a decent day for. Caught around 20 croakers and 3 spot. The croakers ranged from 10"-14. 

Bait: bloodworms
location: piney point


----------



## MilkFish (Jun 1, 2009)

I keep on hearing about Bunkers... Bunker Chunkers... What is "BUNKER CHUNKER" heck... what is BUNKER?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantic_menhaden

This is "Bunker" - main bait source of bait for striped bass. 

The menhaden is also called pogy, mossbunker, bug fish, alewife, shad, greasetail, bunker, bunker fish and fat back.

Sandcrab


----------



## dckid (Sep 17, 2008)

"Bunker" is synonimous to "Sand Trap"


----------



## MilkFish (Jun 1, 2009)

Sandcrab said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantic_menhaden
> 
> This is "Bunker" - main bait source of bait for striped bass.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the SandCrab.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Once you start fishing the Atlantic (DE and MD coast), you'll be able to witness huge schools of bunker. My last trip to Assateague Island I got to observe the largest school of bunker I have ever seen. The horizon was black from left to right - one huge school - probably 25 miles (the horizon is 25 miles away..) long!  What a sight!

Sandcrab


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

fresh bunker said:


> Got there around 7am fished until 3pm. It was a decent day for. Caught around 20 croakers and 3 spot. The croakers ranged from 10"-14.
> 
> Bait: bloodworms
> location: piney point


Congrats for your croakers...
Did you try cutting up the spots for bait?


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

anyone got an address for this location? i just did a quick google, couldnt find it


----------



## Fishead (Jun 22, 2001)

*Piney Point*

Piney Point is on Rt. 249 in St. Mary's County, right before you reach St. George's Island.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

fresh bunker said:


> Got there around 7am fished until 3pm. It was a decent day for. Caught around 20 croakers and 3 spot. The croakers ranged from 10"-14.
> 
> Bait: bloodworms
> location: piney point


were you on boat or shore???


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

I was by the rocks bay side.


----------

